# Avy Death in Utah



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

This past week I've seen so many lines driving down bcc, why the hell are people out there right now?


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

I went out today :dunno: Was rather close to Kessler. It is all about terrain selection. There are great turns to be had on mellow stuff. I wouldn't go up Kessler right now for anything. That thing is way too steep.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

snowvols said:


> I went out today :dunno: Was rather close to Kessler. It is all about terrain selection. There are great turns to be had on mellow stuff. I wouldn't go up Kessler right now for anything. That thing is way too steep.


My son and his devo team were very close to an avalanche today on the top of sundown bowl, it fell out to the out of bounds area rather than into the bowl. He said it sounded like a bomb when I hit bottom... Sketchy conditions all over.... Why risk it, this was on a 50 degree slope


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

That looks like a long significant slide.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

snowvols said:


> I went out today :dunno: Was rather close to Kessler. It is all about terrain selection. There are great turns to be had on mellow stuff. I wouldn't go up Kessler right now for anything. That thing is way too steep.


Yeah what I meant to say was "_gnarly_ lines" I've seen some pretty intense stuff lately. Of course you have to get out and do _something_, but do a couple lines on scott hill or something, not some steep terrain that leads right into some thick trees (which my friend pointed out sunday afternoon)


----------



## SLshredUT (Dec 17, 2010)

I didn't know him, but Alecs seems like he was a rad guy. Really sad.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

This sucks. It is just not the year to be playing in terrain like this. Hair trigger with large results is the best way to describe it. Keep it dialed back folks. It's looking like we'll have to wait until late spring in the Intermountain regions before it's sane enough to attempt the big trophy lines.

RIP Alecs.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Man it sucks. I know Alecs got after it and I always enjoyed his stoke he posted on various sites. 

RIP Alecs


----------

